# Good arrow for field



## clarinetnerd101 (Jul 8, 2006)

I've been shooting 3D and i'm wanting to get into field as well. What do you all recommend as a good field arrow? I currently shoot the new Victory VAP V1 400 @ 29" with a 55lb draw weight. I don't have money for ACE or X10 but I've read good reviews on the ACG (formerly navigator). I will be shooting all distance of field so I would like something that flies good out to the full 90m if possible. Thanks in advance. Oh, and I shoot a mathews conquest 4 with mini max cam.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

shoot the game first before you drop major dukats on gear. what happens if you spend $600 on stuff for a game you figure out you dont like?

the VAP's are fine. it's what i use and quite a few others use. if your bow is tuned, you'll know it quick if it isnt after 50yds.

just to satisfy my curiosity, why do you think shooting field is so much more money intense than 3D?

fyi....nfaa and ifaa field events only shoot out to 80yds for 2 arrows of 112 shot. fita shoots out to 90m.


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

don't forget acc's. i shot 3-28's for years in 3-d and field. even though i just purchased some 540 ACG's using what you have to begin with won't kill if you are properly setup.


----------



## clarinetnerd101 (Jul 8, 2006)

I don't know why I assume it's more. I plan to become competitive over the next year or so and I've read that ACE and X10 are the best of the best but I wanted something to help me build up to that in hopes of signing a sponser in a few years. I thought about acc's but I've read they are bit larger in diameter and are affected by wind more than a smaller shaft which is why I was also looking at navigators/ACG as they still have the aluminum core with will make them a bit stiffer but its still a small diameter and not 300 for a dozen.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

shoot the game first, determine your interest level and go from there.

one bit of advice...shorten your drawlength by about a quarter inch and lower your peep a tad. the varying distance will make slight changes in your form and by making those small changes, you'll be more able to adapt. on flat courses it isnt so bad, but on the billy goat courses, it will show.

some bad news.........sponsors dont 'flock' to the field game because it isnt popular. it would be a safe bet that 80% of those wearing 'staff' shirts or staff looking shirts.....arent on anyone's staff but their spouses. there are companies like easton that support the game, but they arent handin out the sponsorships like halloween candy at the orphanage.

if you want to be competitive. scores of 555 or better should be your goal. this is not an easy game. i dont care how many chewies say it is. they can come shoot a half round with me and then tell me how 'easy' it is. betcha that wont happen.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

If you do plan on shooting FITA as well, get the ACG's. If you think just field, ACC's are perfectly fine.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

you only shoot 80yds for field but acc are a very good shaft


----------



## power (Feb 4, 2011)

I would say stick with ACG, they do a good job for field. For 29" with a 55lb draw weight i would suggest 420" spine you can shoot 90m easy.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I just bought the Easton Carbon One's and they are GREAT arrows!!! The price isn't horrible either.
BTW- They pull very nicely from celotex or temloc as we call it, just use a little lube and you will be fine!!
These come in both a 450 spine and a 410 I beleive. LAS carries them!!


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

Second that notion. When I was so inclined to shoot field, ACCs were arrow of preference. Problem I had was finding an arrow in the weight range I was looking for. 3-28s would work, but only if they were cut short. 3-39s would work, but are a bit on the hefty side for my taste. Recently picked up some Carbon One 450s to try for distance shooting. They were in the weight range I was looking at and shoot great at any distance. Really group well. Seem to be holding up decent so far, except for the two that decided they wanted to play with the all thread on a target butt. The all thread won.. lol.. They shoot so good they are now my standard arrow for outdoor dots and 3D. This is the arrow I would be shooting if I were so inclined to shoot a field round.



RatherBArchery said:


> I just bought the Easton Carbon One's and they are GREAT arrows!!! The price isn't horrible either.
> BTW- They pull very nicely from celotex or temloc as we call it, just use a little lube and you will be fine!!
> These come in both a 450 spine and a 410 I beleive. LAS carries them!!


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

power said:


> I would say stick with ACG, they do a good job for field. For 29" with a 55lb draw weight i would suggest 420" spine you can shoot 90m easy.


Thats to stiff goo with a .500 spine


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

If you are talking just field archery and not FITA, I would not worry about arrow diameter too much. Most ranges are pretty well wind protected and a little extra diameter can be advantageous as well. CX Maxima 3D Selects have been a very popular and successful choice for field archers recently. They are the best, in terms of overall specs, of any arrow today and have a very good shaft weight ratio for field archery. Personally, I shoot the CX Nano shafts.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

rsw said:


> If you are talking just field archery and not FITA, I would not worry about arrow diameter too much. Most ranges are pretty well wind protected and a little extra diameter can be advantageous as well. CX Maxima 3D Selects have been a very popular and successful choice for field archers recently. They are the best, in terms of overall specs, of any arrow today and have a very good shaft weight ratio for field archery. Personally, I shoot the CX Nano shafts.


I've been shooting Maxima's for a year now and just got some Navigators this week, the Maxima's are good but I could never get them to bareshaft as tight as the new Navigators, so far I'm impressed with my new arrows. I'll keep the Maxima's for 3D.

Unsighted Recurve shooter no problem with marked field as only miss maybe 4-5 arrows and theyre still on the boss, (just not scoring on paper) but I might be a little nervous about shooting unmarked IFAA 3D with Nav's lol


----------



## eric96 (Dec 13, 2004)

I shoot easton light speeds for field


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I just got a set of GoldTip Kinetic XT's in 500 spine. I ordered a set of 100 grain 3-D nock buster points for them from ProPoints (Rod Menzer) and installed those. 
The arrow weight is only 11 grains more than my UltraLite Pro 500's (theUL Pros have 110 grain points in them, however), so I'm not losing much there either. However, my Excalibur seems to really like these arrows, and I like the extra wall thickness and smaller diameter. In addition, the new Kinetic nocks are also awesome, providing lots of nock end support due to a longer insert length. The nocks also fit my string very well and aren't any wider than the pin nocks, so they fit inside my d-loop perfectly.
I'm sure that they are going to hold the line in the wind, and won't bleed off the speed as quickly as the lighter arrows.
What is also nice is that the entire dozen are well within the plus or minus 0.5 grains weight tolerance and are straighter than the 0.003 straightness tolerance too.
They are going to make great 900 round and field arrows!!!

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Two year ago i was shooting lightspeed and i finish first in field and second in fita target for master class at the Canadian national.
And last year i change for carbon Express in Medaillon Pro and raise my scoring card and i still finish second in both competition at National. The price for the arrow mounted was $28 Can.


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

I shot a few rounds of Field in 2009.I didn't want to spend a ton of cash on arrows to TRY Field archery. I chose Lightspeed 400's with 100 grain points. My first field round ever I scored 524 out of 560 with 31 X's. The Lightspeeds flew great. I think the Lightspeed 3D's would be an even better field arrow because they have better straightness. They are .001 instead of .005. My Son and I love field but there is only one shoot a month in our state and it's a 3-4 hour round trip to the shoot site. 3D is the most popular archery here. Good Luck in your field archery! It is a lot of fun. I forgot to add that I was shooting a Rival Pro @ 55 lbs.. I didn't know if that mattered to you. Good Luck!


----------

